
Sleepy in Songdo, Korea’s Smartest City - kawera
https://www.citylab.com/life/2018/06/sleepy-in-songdo-koreas-smartest-city/561374/?silverid=NDU0NDI4ODQ3NzI1S0
======
hyeonwho4
The author believes government buzzwords about sustainability and quality of
life, and completely misses the fact that Songdo was a construction project
near an airport in search of a market.

> To promote walkability, developers placed venues like shopping malls and
> convention centers within a 15-minute walk from Central Park.

Think about that. The "Central Park" is completely surrounded (to a walking
distance of about 30 minutes) by hotels/convention centers and shopping malls.
No residential. No high-density commercial. Few eateries, all chains. By some
heinous oversight, no banking facilities either. (I got stuck there once
without cash and without money on my transit card. It took me 3 hours to find
a bank and leave.) It is quite literally a desert, designed to cater to
conferences and business travellers, rather than residents.

Songdo is a culturally dead city. The building density is high (all those
30-floor apartment complexes), but the land use planning/zoning is
exceptionally poor. Apartment complexes kilometers on a side need to be mixed
in with commercial space; instead, shopping areas are siloed into single
buildings as you can see in the article pictures. There are few public-use
indoor spaces, aside from churches which have gobbled up commercial space. The
result is shopping districts and living disticts, kilometers apart.

The large block designs result in distances that make walking infeasible, and
don't get me started on the lack of shade. Large plazas without trees or grass
(everywhere! In residential areas, commercial areas, universities) make the
summer heat unbearable for pedestrians.

The article mentions that the city was struggling to attract foreign
companies. One thing they did about 10 years ago was give large land grants to
universities: 1~5 square kilometers, far removed from the city center. These
are served by subways and busses, but unlike other college towns, the zoning
nearby is for office parks. As a result you have these huge university
campuses with tens of thousands of students ... who would have to walk for an
hour to get to any restaurants. At which point it is almost easier to take the
bus to Seoul. Of course, the universities knew this. The entire ground floor
of Yonsei University's new satellite campus is a parking garage;
"sustainability" was always just buzzwords, and the "smart" city is a
dystopian nightmare.

------
ammmir
_> What it doesn’t have: enough people._

"Build it and they will come"

I spent a couple of days in Songdo and this was my experience, quite eery
walking around at night, with nearly no cars. I almost started to miss the
crowds of Seoul. Hopefully in a few years it will have a sense of community,
something that can't be built with the typical ppalli-ppalli fashion. Smart
cities everywhere seem to be plagued by this.

~~~
whatcanthisbee
For south koreans, it's all about "can I go to gangnam within 1 hour?"

Most jobs, private tutors for kids, etc - are near/inside gangnam.

Any improvements for this metric (eg. a high-speed train) will fix the issue
in no time

See "Gwanggyo new town" for example. It was a ghost-town until "new-bundang-
line" (a high-speed train disguised as subway) made the trip to gangnam less
than 40 min.

~~~
bri3d
The HK New Towns all evolved in this direction as well, to the point that
sustainable local industry as envisioned in the initial New Town concept tends
to be reduced in favor of bigger rail links to Kowloon and the island.

------
ktosobcy
For a modern city there is awfully lot of (extremely wide) roads…

~~~
astonex
Up to 10 lane roads is normal for Korea.

~~~
ktosobcy
Yeah, but this was supposed to new and _modern_ development, people-centric
(my understanding) so sticking to "other cities have it like that" doesn't
sound too good.

And as the article (and sibling comment) mention - they have the option to
turn it to something more pedestrian friendly, but they wan't
people/pedestrians now so they should have started with people-friendly
communication in the first place _IMHO_

